# Travel Health Insurance



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As I had a TIA on the way home from Spain last year we are starting to think of travel insurance. Has anyone any experience of dealing with the travel Insurance industry when you have had a few problems health wise? Could anyone recommend a company?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

EHIC PLUS or JustTravelcover.
They will ask you to take a online health screening questionnaire. Declare your various dodgy bits. Sit down and get the quote.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Greygit

I am not trying to be difficult, but your title was 'Travel Health Insurance' but in the text you said just 'Travel insurance'

There are two different markets - Health Insurance, which provides private health insurance whether one is travelling or not, and may provide it outside the UK, according to cover provided/bought. 

Travel Insurance which may provide health cover also.

For MHomers I think that Travel Insurance including health cover is probably the best option.

For example we have travel insurance for Europe and Med coastline countries, for two persons aged 73 and 56, which includes 'Emergency Medical Cover' of £5,000,000 and lots of the normal travel cover, including skiing icidentaly.

I think you will find that with both types of cover that pre-existing conditions are excluded, and of course Travel Insurance would not include non-emergency which could be treated on return to home.

Our cover has a gross premium for the two of us of £275, but we have a renewal discount.

We arrange ours through Worldwide Travel Insurance Services, web :worldwideinsure.com but I cannot confirm that they are the Underwriters and not just brokers, but there is no reference to Underwriters on our paperwork.

As to claims, we have only had one - for loss of a day's skiing, so for only £40 but they paid up promptly on receipt of note from tour operator confirming lift closures.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Health Insurance only*

My wife has MS and asthma and we use American Express (we aren't card holders its just that they provided a really good price a few years ago and we have stuck with them).

They cover us annually with the declarations above; paid out when my wife had a relapse (c.£1500 for a cancelled holiday); were spectacularly efficient to deal with; and only loaded our premium for the next year by.......................................£12!

We paid around £55 last year for annual cover. Seriously, £55 for myself (no declarations); my wife (as above); and our 18 yo son (had asthma but is now clear) for annual multitrip.

I have mentioned them several times on MHF but no one has ever come back having tried them with any feedback...so I guess I am either not believed or else other places can do it better.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have been with Staysure for travel/medical insurance, but this year we were declined, based on Rita's 2012 cancer diagnosis. She has had the operation and after three years of checks was signed off by the hospital in June, but they want 5 years clear and wouldn't insure us at all.

My recent heart op didn't matter, it was Rita's cancer that caused the problem, and it was their underwriters who made the changes.

I don't know yet what my own situation will be, I go back on Tuesday, but we are currently without cover.

I have spoken with Insure & Go who will cover but at double the premium, excluding my own problems.

Their annual silver cover was £285.00

Peter


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We rely on our EHIC cards. Isn't this one of the benefits of being in the EU? Plus hospital treatment in most EU countries is as good if not better than you will get in the UK.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

peribro said:


> We rely on our EHIC cards. Isn't this one of the benefits of being in the EU? Plus hospital treatment in most EU countries is as good if not better than you will get in the UK.


Maybe OK of you are just travelling within Europe, Peter, but we travel to the USA regularly and wouldn't leave home without full travel and medical cover.

We used our EHIC card in Nijmegen this year when Rita had gall stone problems, but we also had our travel insurance documents copied as well, plus our passports.

Peter


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> We rely on our EHIC cards. Isn't this one of the benefits of being in the EU? Plus hospital treatment in most EU countries is as good if not better than you will get in the UK.


 After seeing the premiums, the cheapest was £ 600 odd, we are going to rely on the EHIC cards as well. I inured my leg in Spain a couple of years ago so I had experience of their health system, I was impressed. :smile2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a NationWide FlexPlus account which costs £10p month (but pays back £5 because we keep £2.5k [3% interest upto that limit] in it) so really it is only £60pa. It provides European Breakdown cover (LV-Britannia Rescue) for vehicles inc MH upto 8m/7.5T, phone cover, ID theft, extended warranty on new goods AND Worldwide Travel Insurance "free of charge".

When I rang with our medical problems I was offered to have those covered, worldwide, for £180 pa OR have them excluded but without any charge. Given that we only travel in Europe, so EHIC will "cover" on-going problems, we stayed with the foc set-up. Fortunately we haven't needed to call on them so I cannot comment on how well it works, but I think for £60pa (max £120pa) it gives me the peace of mind which I need - Gordon


----------

